# What's a good non skid deck paint?



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Are there any good roll on non skid deck paints or should I just let the pros do it?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> Are there any good roll on non skid deck paints or should I just let the pros do it?



awlgrip - roll it yourself...


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Roger. Taking a look at awl grip.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

You can also try http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10001&storeId=11151&productId=44292&langId=-1 
Interdeck, 
If they dont have the color premixed with the nonskid additive, All you have to do is buy the Brightside paint and mix Intergrip additive to it and it will be the same thing.
I used this for my flooring in my boat and its great, Very good feel on the feet, You can add as little or as much nonskid to the brightside paint as you want creating the texture you would like. I used a regular cheapo paint roller and it came out great, It also cleans VERY VERY well using some Mr Clean all purpose cleaner with Gain in a spray bottle. I'll be using it for my decks as soon as my rear deck is finished


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Roll on awlgrip, let it tack up, throw in non skid to thickness desired, more awl grip. EZPZ!


----------

